# Metal polishing and buffing?



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me which of the following polishing bars (they look like soap bars) are fine medium and course. I have a brown one a pink one and a blue one. I suspect that the brown one is course but I am not sure about the blue and pink.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

acmurray said:


> Can anyone tell me which of the following polishing bars (they look like soap bars) are fine medium and course. I have a brown one a pink one and a blue one. I suspect that the brown one is course but I am not sure about the blue and pink.


The brown is the most course compound and the blue is a finishing compound. Not heard of pink before but you'll probably not need it if using the other two.

Alan W


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

hmmm what are these bars then? i've not heard about them before.

I used wet'n'dry then autosol to achieve these results:

























out of interest, what are you planning on polishing up?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks again Alan. 
The polish bars are used after the sand paper. They turn the way your manifold is now into a mirror finish. I am polishing up a 3" MAF housing so it will go with all the rest of the engine bay bling.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I have loads of polishing stuff and I still canâ€™t get a mirror finish, I use grey compound with sisle wheel first, then tight wheel and green, then loose wheel with blue, I have also tried red which is also finishing compound,

My advice is send them to a pro I have damaged a wheel trying to re-polish one and it kicked into the wheel making a bad dent 

I re-polished my fuel cap and surround and got it quite good but still fine scratches in it.

First rough sand paper to get through the paint and its tough.








second wet and dry to take it down to fine








Third, polishing with wheels and different compound


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Stub, (hows your liquid TT going  ) When I say mirror finish I mean it is highly reflective like yours. When I look very close I do see very fine scratches. I do have a non abrasive finishing polish which I might try to get the perfect finish. Do you use different wheels for each compound?. If you don't you will get carryover giving poorer surface. I have sent the vast majority of my bling over to Dav at pureklass for popper polishing.  
If you do a search on the Mk1 forum under my name you will find a fantastic article which Alan W supplied which details how to bring a rough cast all the way to a mirror finish.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

acmurray said:


> If you do a search on the Mk1 forum under my name you will find a fantastic article which Alan W supplied which details how to bring a rough cast all the way to a mirror finish.


Here you go:

http://www.poleringsguide.se/english/

Alan W


----------

